# Blood test results



## jm12345 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to this site. It is so good to see such support from people. That is why I decided to join.
We have been ttc since July. I went to the doctor as my last period was very strange. It started as a thick brown discharge (about 7 days) followed by a light pink flow (about 5days). My GP took some blood tests on Thursday which would be about day 20 in my cycle. I got a letter yesterday (Saturday) asking me to make a telephone appointment. Any idea what the results may show? Feel quite stressed about it. Thanks Jx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Not really sure hun without knowing what they've tested for.  If there was a bigger issue though, I'm sure they would have phoned you and not just written a letter - I suspect they would have also asked you to come in rather than just a telephone appointment.


----------



## jm12345 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for your response. I spoke to the doctor. All bloods okay except for progesterone. Level was 13 at day 20. He said he wouldn't expect it to be high as taken too early in my cycle (appox 34 days). Needs to be repeated day 28. 
What should the normal progesterone level be? Hopefully it will show ovulation on Friday. Fingers crossed! Jx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

They usually look for a level over 30 to confirm ovulation.  Although I think 13 is quite high if you wouldn't have ovulated yet - which if this were a 34 day cycle you would only ovulate around today.  I suspect you ovulated a couple of days ago and a repeat test on about Friday would confirm it.  What you need to do is make sure you keep a note of how long the cycle ends up being, because your next blood test might be when your level is falling again and the doctor might say you're not ovulating.  In an ideal world, it would be good to ask for a blood test on Friday or Saturday and day 28 if you can persuade your doctor.  This will give you the full picture once you then know how long the cycle ends up being.

I've probably waffled a lot!!  So if you need me to further explain anything, just let me know x


----------



## jm12345 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am booked in for a blood test Friday which is day 27 so will hopefully be elevated. 
Thank you for your response, it really helps. 

Hope you get success very soon. Jx


----------

